# logitech z506 bass cracking



## Ronnie11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello guys,i just bought logitech z506 speakers & the bass all of a sudden started sounding odd as if its cracking or something...what should i do???


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2011)

Try a different source, if prob persists, RMA it...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2011)

erm...it suddenly started working properly...wtf??


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

The jacks may not be properly inserted....
Enjoy...


----------

